# New Character Illustration



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

Been quite some time since i last did a digital painting other than studies and scribbles...
I think its detailed enough - i tried to encourage the viewer to go round the image i.e. i made
little highlights and added details to navigate the eye from face to hand -> elbow -> upper arm -> back/ hair -> face.
did it work for you? ^^

also i only used standard soft/ hard brush for the whole character ( except the scales tho  ) which is somewhat
new to me and awesome practise.

I think the background noise is interesting enough so i dont need to add more stuff? i could indicate stuff below the index
finger but i dont really want to because i dont have any storytelling going on. i have however tried to get the character
some kind of personality w/o gadgets ( like monocle means he is smart etc )

always open for critics. if theres stuff youd do different pls do tell.

here is a link to a step by step gif : http://gph.is/29NSDsX


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

Overwhelming response as usual kekeke but for what its worth the final colored version is finished so why not post it so this thread can rest with closure 

cheers


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's certainly different I'll give you that!

What is the charecter?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i dont quite understand - what is as in "whats the personality" or in "what is it for"? the first one i like other people to guess since im interessted what others
read out of it hehe but no one will guess anyway so ..



Spoiler



he is supposed to have a smug expression. i made perspective so that the viewer is smaller and looking up to the creature to enhance the superiority of the lizard dude
hence his cocky expression.



as for the reason why he exists - i will print out some of them A2 size and if they turn out well im going to sell at a peddlers market and see how that goes. i feel like its good enough so
kids etc enjoy them and mayhaps are willing to pay a few bucks for it. i could offer them for about 2-3 bucks which i think is fair. im going to setup a sign saying something like if someone feels like
supporting me as an artist you can pay "5 bucks for the cause" instead of 3... something like that.

it sounds like a good idea in my mind but uncertain how it turns out. i get about the same feedback like i do over here - which is barely nothing. now i may sound sulky telling this
but im really not. its more like i have incredible high "self doubting" going on constantly - hence i cant really determine where im at skill whise. im honest - to me it looks really advanced
and i notice that slowly my stuff on fb gets recognized with a few of my friends.. like going from 0-5 likes per piece to 2-10 likes. i dont really care alot about likes but it tells me that
me posting something got a reaction out of someone and it is about the only feedback i can hope to get.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

The smug expression definitely comes through. He kind of looks like he is saying "Ha, ha you mere human!" You did the muscle tone nicely. It is hard to assess, for me anyway, because I have never seen one of these guys to compare your drawing. :biggrin: I am not a huge fan of fantasy either so I am not the best judge.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Looks good with the colour, I love it's hair!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you


----------

